

How to avoid an AT&T iPhone unlock scam - GranpaHenry
https://www.stockunlocks.com/blog/how-to-avoid-an-att-iphone-unlock-scam

======
officialjunk
fyi - when you end contract, at&t will gladly unlock your iphone. i have done
this many times (including family members' phones). also, if you have are a
long time customer, they will unlock your iphone for you, prior to ending
contract, if you need to travel internationally.

